# Zombie Franken Feltie and Bride of Franken Feltie



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Just finished this pair of zombie felties today. Frankie is a blend of two patterns, in keeping with his monstrous nature, and the Bride is a modification of one pattern.

DSCF7092 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF7098 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

The happy couple:

DSCF7110 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF7121 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Looooooove them!!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Sweet!!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Ahhhhhh to cute


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Franken Feltie looks like he'd rather be home making props than being drug through the neighborhood. lol They look great!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

These are delightful.


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

Those are very cute and well made!


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Aww!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thank you, my dears! These were inspired by the Universal Studio pop vinyl monsters - perfect design for turning into a zombie feltie


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Oh Roxy they are loverly! Quite the pair! Felties make me feel warm and fuzzy.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Now those are cute -- and they match really well.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

What a fun little project ... love these two!


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Too cute. Well done.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

My Roxy is so creative. I love these little guys.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm in love, just like they are. I love how you displayed them in front of the little village pieces. just like they would be in real like. Great work Roxy.


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Those are great!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks again, my peeps! The bride and monster thank you, too:jol:


----------



## Factrat (Apr 27, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Very nice Roxy


----------

